# Jogger Killed by Toppling Magnolia Tree



## mowdenver (Dec 9, 2003)

This would be a tough find..........

Jogger Killed by Toppling Magnolia Tree


TITUSVILLE, Fla. (AP) - A woman on her morning jog was killed Tuesday after being crushed by a 40-foot magnolia tree that fell on her. 

Amber Farrell, 27, was about 25 feet from the tree on a residential street when it fell and struck her from behind, trapping her under its 2-foot-thick trunk, said police spokesman Todd Hutchinson. 

Farrell's husband reported her missing when she didn't return from her jog but her body wasn't found until city workers began cutting up the tree to clear the street. 

``I was standing over her and didn't know it,'' said Eddie Floyd, a tree cutter. ``I was dropping limbs and didn't know it.'' 


Hutchinson said the magnolia had appeared healthy. ``There was no indication that the tree had any decay, but apparently the root was decayed,'' he said. 



12/09/03 19:20


----------

